# medical books available in India



## simron

sorry medgrunt,but the thread which u directed had only list of medical books available in pakisthan.
so can any one from India mainly from Bangalore help me out by telling me which are the best books for 1st year MBBS in India?#happy


----------



## christabel

anatomy - chaurasia
physiology - a.k.jain
biochemistry - vasudevan


----------



## chiragchamria

for anatomy I somehow like Greys anatomy. It is in so much detail, JUst read it once and you are done.


----------



## amydecia

christabel said:


> anatomy - chaurasia
> physiology - a.k.jain
> biochemistry - vasudevan



Hey I really need this type of Information so Thanks for sharing it with me....

__________


----------



## Siva kumar

*final year part 1 mbbs*

can some one post me a link of Scott brown's otorhinolaryngology?


----------



## Ankith

*Medical Books in India*

Some 3rd year medical books in India
Microbiology- Ananthanarayan textbook of Microbiology
Pharmacology- Tripathy essentials of medical pharmacology
Parasitology- Paniker textbook of medical Parasitology
Forensic medicine & jurisprudence- Reddy the essentials of forensic medicine & toxicology.


----------



## Ankith

*Second Year Medicine Books*

A few books for second year medicine studies: Pathology- Author: BHENDE'S- Title: GENERAL PATHOLOGY & PATHOLOGY OF SYSTEMS (2 VOLS SET)Microbiology- Author: ARORA-Title: TEXTBOOK OF MICROBIOLOGY Pharmacology- Author: GOODMAN & GILLMAN- Title: PHARMACOLOGICAL BASIS OF THERAPAEUTICSParasitology- Author: PARIJA- Title: TEXTBOOK OF MEDICAL PARASITOLOGY .


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Please suggest some books to prepare on the topic of Pathology?


----------



## asifron

robbins is the best pathology book which i have come across


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Thanks for your reply Asifron


----------



## swati.deshmukh

If they are not available then you can try shopping online or you can download e-book which would help you in learning as there are many e-book available online that makes learning easy.


----------



## PG_aspirant

Pathology – Robbins
Forensic Medicine – Gaurav Aggarwal
ENT – Dhing
Ophthalmology – Parson
You can join some online portals for better preparation. MyPGMEE is the best online portal for medical PG preparation.


----------



## shanelowney

Thanks, for sharing this informative list of books with us, if any medical students want to study abroad then visit All Saints University College of Medicine.


----------

